# Lawns



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I worry when I put Rini outside in case there's something in our lawn that she's not meant to digest. Are your guys lawns perfect? Do rabbits have a natural instinct of what to eat and what to not? Cause my lawn is really bad quality, especially after the winter. I always try to pick the best part to put Rini out on but even that I cant be sure is safe... :/ 

Obviously cant change the lawn. Just wondered if anyone has the same worries and if anyone thinks they know what they can eat :/ dunno just curious and worried :/ don't wanna stop putting her out but I dont want her to get ill...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think as long as you dont put the run down on anything obviously toxic, like ragwort, you should be fine, just carry on as you have been and pick the best parts, theres not many weeds that grow in our lawns that arent bunny safe

my lawn is none existent, it totally died this winter oops :lol:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Have also heard rabbits are gen very good at avoiding most things that are toxic to them.


----------



## rubyandi (Jun 9, 2010)

what i usually do is pick out the baddies
i also throw a few handfuls of different types of grass seed into my lawn for grazing
your welcome to send me pics to id if you like :001_smile:


----------



## kirstin (May 5, 2011)

Can rabbits catch illnesses from lawns that have been walked over by wild rabbits?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

kirstin said:


> Can rabbits catch illnesses from lawns that have been walked over by wild rabbits?


Didn't it say on here that they could catch myxomatosis that way?



rubyandi said:


> what i usually do is pick out the baddies
> i also throw a few handfuls of different types of grass seed into my lawn for grazing
> your welcome to send me pics to id if you like :001_smile:


I dont think I could pick out everything I'm unsure about. Our lawn is like a swamp, its all moss and stuff. I've watched her and she seems to just eat the long strands of grass. 
There's these leaves I'm unsure about. Dunno if they are buttercups and I'm pretty sure they are harmful. But I've never seen her touch them. I keep the run away from where I know daisys grow.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Rini said:


> Didn't it say on here that they could catch myxomatosis that way?


No but they can catch VHD that way, mixi is spread by biting insects or direct contact.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> No but they can catch VHD that way, mixi is spread by biting insects or direct contact.


Ah I knew one of the two was mentioned on the forum recently


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont think they do automatically stay away from things they shouldn't eat well unless my Buster is one of a kind anyway - thankfully he seems to be able to digest just about anything without problem!

Things in the past that he has eaten (and not got access to after realising he WOULD eat it!)

Roses, wood, trees, plastic, wallpaper, flip flops, wellies, blankets, bike tyres, floor tiles, the pvc back door, catbiscuits, tomato plants, any kind of cardboard or paper and even chewed a great big whole in his house!

He has plenty to eat and do and has full run of the garden all day every day (cordoned off the bits he's not allowed to eat now though) he just has a bit of an obsession with chewing pretty much anything :nono:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

plantain is a rabbit favorite that grows in lawns. 

If youve got time I would get a lawn rake and drag it across a patch of your garden at a time, it'll take all the moss out, if its really bad I would get some grass seeds too. But you'll have to remember to water them at first.

My guys seem to leave all the nasties alone apart from the bindweed thats taking over my garden. They seem to quite like that  was gonna pull it all up this weekend but dont fancy doing it in the rain


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Our rabbits where allowed to graze on the lawn, but we know that it only has dandelions, plantain, clover, daisys and grass in it. Buttercups are poisonous in large quantities. They cause photosensitivity on the skin, but a rabbit would need to eat a stupid amount for it to become a problem.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> plantain is a rabbit favorite that grows in lawns.
> 
> If youve got time I would get a lawn rake and drag it across a patch of your garden at a time, it'll take all the moss out, if its really bad I would get some grass seeds too. But you'll have to remember to water them at first.
> 
> My guys seem to leave all the nasties alone apart from the bindweed thats taking over my garden. They seem to quite like that  was gonna pull it all up this weekend but dont fancy doing it in the rain


I'll try raking where I'm gonna put the run (just got her a proper run 6'x4' so she doesnt have to use her old dog crate anymore) but our lawn is probs 80% moss lol and we wouldnt be up for paying for a new lawn just yet lol -_-'

Is moss bad for them? dont think she touches this as it doesnt look very nice :/)



Snippet said:


> Our rabbits where allowed to graze on the lawn, but we know that it only has dandelions, plantain, clover, daisys and grass in it. Buttercups are poisonous in large quantities. They cause photosensitivity on the skin, but a rabbit would need to eat a stupid amount for it to become a problem.


Thats relieving to know, dont think theres enough for her to get ill. And I never put her anywhere near the daisies, thistles, or mushrooms XD (our garden is in terrible shape XD)


----------

